# Water Jet Cutting Technology



## نايف علي (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تقنية القطع باستخدام الماء النفاث 
Water jet cutting technology

باختصار هي تقنية يتم فيها استخدام الماء النفاث المتولد عند ضغوط عالية تصل إلى 60000psi من 

ثقب صغير تصل مساحته إلى 0.1mm^2 لتقطع أصلد المواد وعلى رأسها الألماس والحديد وغيرها.

مبدأ العمل :

يكمن السر في هذه التقنية من توليد ضغط عالي على الماء يزيد عن 60000psi ، وكما هو معلوم 

أن الماء يعتبر مائع غير قابل للإنضغاط (incompressable flow) مما يولد عند المقاومة قوة 

عالية تقاوم هذا الإنضغاط ، وعليه سيتحرك المائع (الماء) من أقرب فوهة ليخفف هذا الضغط .

ومن أشهر الطرق التي يتم من خلالها توليد الضغط العالي هي استخدام مضخات متخصصة(pump) .

- نوعا القطع باستخدام الماء النفاث :

هناك نوعان مشهوران في الصناعة لقطع المواد :

1-pure water jet :

ويكون الماء نقياً بدون إضافات , وهذا النوع يتطلب ضغط عالي لقطع المعادن ويستخدم للحصول على 

سطح قطع عالي الجودة خصوصاً عند قطع الألماس وأنابيب البترول .

وهذا النوع يستخدم في شركة أرامكوا لقطع أنابيب البترول لتلافي مشاكل القطع التقليدي والحصول 

سطح خالي من الشوائب .

2-abrasive water jet :

ويكون الماء مخلوطاً مع مواد abrasive مثل الأحجار المفتتة ،ولكن بعد ضغط الماء ..




والصور التالية توضح ذلك :







وهذه بعض الصور من أحد مواضيع المنتدى











صور أخرى 








يتبع​


----------



## نايف علي (13 أبريل 2008)

يتبع 

صور لمنتجات ذات دقة عالية











قوة قطع + دقة متناهية






فوهة مكينة القطع
















يتبع...​


----------



## نايف علي (13 أبريل 2008)

يتبع ...

صور متنوعة































يتبع ....​


----------



## نايف علي (13 أبريل 2008)

يتبع ...

مقاطع فيديو متنوعة 

1

2

3


مواقع مفيدة 


http://www.waterjets.org/index.html

http://science.howstuffworks.com/question553.htm

http://www.remtexinc.com/Water-Jet-C...-Tutorial.aspx

http://www.wjta.org/

http://www.flowcorp.com/about-flow.cfm


ملف بصيغة PDF 

How Waterjet Cutting Works

وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ....

جمع وإعداد أخوكم : نايف علي 

وترقبوا الموضوع القادم عن المضخات الهيدروليكية بإذن الله
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع اكثر من رائع وممتع للغاية تسلم لنا .

باركك الله .

تقبل اعتزازي وامتناني واحترامي .


البغدادي


----------



## سبع الليل (13 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لك أخي نايف

الموضوع رائع جداً 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## asmaba2006 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووور أخى الكريم ولكن هل من الممكن معرفة سعر هذه الصناعة الجديدة وما هو معدل الانتاج لها.
وأخيرا كيفية الحصول على واحدة مثل هذه الماكينات المتطورة.


----------



## ماجد جلميران (30 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة وفقك الله


----------



## نايف علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

حياكم الله جميعاً

شرفني تواجدكم


----------



## FreeEngineer (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## zamalkawi (14 يناير 2010)

أخ نايف، هل يمكن تركيب رأس القطع بالماء بدلا من رأس القطع في ماكينات القطع بالشرارة أو بالليزر أو بالبلازما؟
بمعنى استبدال رأس البلازما (مثلا) ووضع رأس الماء بدلا منها دون الحاجة لإجراء تغييرات أخرى في الماكينة
وأعني هنا تحديدا ماكينات السي إن سي التي تعمل في المستوى الأفقي س و ص


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكوريين اخي العزيز


----------



## سمير العلي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير الحقيقة الموضوع رائع*



نايف علي قال:


> يتبع ...
> 
> مقاطع فيديو متنوعة
> 
> ...



:84::84:


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ضياء الذهب (9 ديسمبر 2010)

سبحان الله الذي حلق لنا هذه النعمة


----------

